# How bright is 350 lumens exactly???



## whiteusmc75 (Jan 6, 2005)

I now own a 6P, and the U2 ultra in the start to my Surefire collection. I have a friend that can get me Surefires for 10% over cost. I think my next SF will be the M4. I know that it can put out 350 lumens on max, but the most that I have seen so far is the 120 put out by my 6P with replacement bulb. Will the difference between the M4 and the 6P with P61 bulb be dramatic? How about 500 from the 10X???


----------



## Size15's (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome to CPF!

The higher output models really need to be seen - the difference is dramatic.

There are likely other beamshots here on CPF that could help you.

For example, here are some by Shelby Chan

Al


----------



## mokona2 (Jan 6, 2005)

Not only is the beam output hard to describe, but when you have your M4 in hand, try holding one hand about 6-inches in front of the bezel. I just got myself an M3 and tested the beam out with both of the included lamps. Talk about hand warmer!

Also, the higher output, the farther the beam will travel. For example my 6P or G2 can easily illuminate objects out to about 30ft (I can read signs and pick out details) while my M3 could probably reach almost 100ft with the same result. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## davidefromitaly (Jan 7, 2005)

here some beamshot from a very interesting site:

P61:

http://www.knivesandtools.com/siteimages/flashlights/photos/20msfp61.jpg

M4 HOLA:

http://www.knivesandtools.com/siteimages/flashlights/photos/20msfm4high.jpg

X10 high:

http://www.knivesandtools.com/siteimages/flashlights/photos/20msfdominatorhigh.JPG


----------

